# The web police are watching you guys



## dominantpredator (Dec 21, 2007)

Better watch what you guys say on here. Some people think that they are the law or at least they like to pretend that they are honorary game wardens. Any of you guys out there shooting yotes, fox, coons, bobcats, etc. had better make sure you know the regulations before you go off telling the world. And for any guys who want to throw your negative comments to me about this subject, don't bother. My opinion of you is low enough already.


----------



## bowbuck (Dec 21, 2007)

Bad boys bad boys.....................


----------



## Wetzel (Dec 21, 2007)

dominantpredator said:


> : My opinion of you is low enough already.


Hope you have a Merry Christmas...


----------



## burkecountydeer (Dec 21, 2007)

Wetzel said:


> Hope you have a Merry Christmas...



yup


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors (Dec 21, 2007)

burkecountydeer said:


> yup



me too?


----------



## 3darcher (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 21, 2007)

dominantpredator said:


> Any of you guys out there shooting yotes, fox, coons, bobcats, etc. had better make sure you know the regulations before you go off telling the world.



Probably need to make sure before they go killing it....


----------



## Rabbit Hunter 101 (Dec 21, 2007)

Amen brother


----------



## Resica (Dec 21, 2007)

Who's crying about what?


----------



## gordylew (Dec 21, 2007)

Man! I'm glad you said something.   I was going to post the pics of the Black panther I killed with my full auto AK.


----------



## JohnnyReb (Dec 21, 2007)

gordylew said:


> Man! I'm glad you said something.   I was going to post the pics of the Black panther I killed with my full auto AK.



Over a "Bait" Pile too no doubt.
Johnny Reb


----------



## elfiii (Dec 21, 2007)

Arrow3 said:


> Probably need to make sure before they go killing it....



 The "honorary game wardens" aren't the only "game wardens" watching. Some of the real "game wardens" are members here too.


If you don't know the game laws, don't shoot. If you do shoot, you better read them before you post here. Otherwise, getting flamed on the internet by the honorary game wardens may soon be the least of your concerns.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 21, 2007)

Stupid is as stupid does...


----------



## Researcher31726 (Dec 21, 2007)

elfiii said:


> If you don't know the game laws, don't shoot. If you do shoot, you better read them before you post here. Otherwise, getting flamed on the internet by the honorary game wardens may soon be the least of your concerns.



Correct, sir. 
Sue


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Dec 21, 2007)

*Amen.....*



elfiii said:


> The "honorary game wardens" aren't the only "game wardens" watching. Some of the real "game wardens" are members here too.
> 
> 
> If you don't know the game laws, don't shoot. If you do shoot, you better read them before you post here. Otherwise, getting flamed on the internet by the honorary game wardens may soon be the least of your concerns.



I hear that


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 22, 2007)

dominantpredator said:


> And for any guys who want to throw your negative comments to me about this subject, don't bother. My opinion of you is low enough already.



so you think low of the folks that try their dangdest to do the right thing?


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 22, 2007)

dominantpredator said:


> Better watch what you guys say on here. Some people think that they are the law or at least they like to pretend that they are honorary game wardens. Any of you guys out there shooting yotes, fox, coons, bobcats, etc. had better make sure you know the regulations before you go off telling the world. And for any guys who want to throw your negative comments to me about this subject, don't bother. My opinion of you is low enough already.


 

Hmmm, maybe we ought to follow you around based solely on this post...??


----------



## Handgunner (Dec 22, 2007)

Resica said:


> Who's crying about what?


It seems dominant predator is whining and crying about someone else whining and crying.

 

But I agree with some.

If someone is unwilling to read the rules and regulations of this state, and then break those laws willingly or unwillingly, who are we to call them on it when they post to the world that they broke a law???? 

It doesn't make any sense does it?  Maybe we should just say "atta boy" and move on.... right?

Wrong.

Pleading "stupid" only goes so far....


----------



## dutchman (Dec 22, 2007)

Wetzel said:


> Hope you have a Merry Christmas...



My sentiments have been adequately summed up in this post!


----------



## ejs1980 (Dec 22, 2007)

dominantpredator said:


> Any of you guys out there shooting yotes had better make sure you know the regulations before you go off telling the world. And for any guys who want to throw your negative comments to me about this subject, don't bother. My opinion of you is low enough already.



Is there an illegal wat yo kill a yote besides from a vehicle or within 50 yards of a road?


----------



## polaris30144 (Dec 22, 2007)

dominantpredator said:


> Better watch what you guys say on here. Some people think that they are the law or at least they like to pretend that they are honorary game wardens. Any of you guys out there shooting yotes, fox, coons, bobcats, etc. had better make sure you know the regulations before you go off telling the world. And for any guys who want to throw your negative comments to me about this subject, don't bother. My opinion of you is low enough already.



Very well stated..  ...in a sort of disconnected, rambling, uninformed, contentious way.  

Note to self;    Beware of someone that makes ignorant statements, it may reflect the lack of a reasonable thought process.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 22, 2007)

ejs1980 said:


> Is there an illegal wat yo kill a yote besides from a vehicle or within 50 yards of a road?



I don't think you can use claymore mines anymore either.  DNR gets mad at you if you can't prove what it was that you killed.


----------



## Coastie (Dec 22, 2007)

ejs1980 said:


> Is there an illegal wat yo kill a yote besides from a vehicle or within 50 yards of a road?



This is a bit off topic, but, yes it is illegal to kill a Coyote, on a WMA during a closed hunting season. It is illegal to kill a Coyote on a WMA with a big game weapon during a small game season. It is illegal to kill a Coyote on a WMA with a small game weapon during a big game hunt. It is illegal to trap a Coyote on a right of way. It is illegal to trap Coyotes on a WMA. As ridiculous as it may seem, there are any number of seemingly innocent acts which can get you in trouble if you are not careful.


----------



## Randy (Dec 22, 2007)

it is also illegal to kill one on some national forest land at any time!


----------



## hunter_58 (Dec 22, 2007)

legal  illegal ???
  I would appreciate it if someone told me i was messing up, if i mistakingly bent a law.
 If anyone is dumb enough to knowingly post something illegal they deserve what they get!!


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Dec 22, 2007)

Web police...lol...Being as computers are in their offices...DNR may have found a way to catch people...since getting outdoors doesn't seem to be a productive technique for most of them...

 DNR can check me anytime!...Merry Christmas to all of you too


----------



## Rem270 (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow,  I understand where dominantpredator is coming from.  He's right, there are a lot of folks bragging about things that aren't too bright or legal.  Example, one guy on here made mention of 13 woodies him and a "couple of friends" took on a duck hunt here in Ga.  13???  I hope that was over a 4 day hunt or more.  All he is saying is for those of you who are, how do I put this lightly, not smart enough to abide by game laws, be carefull who you tell.  Merry Christmas to all!!!  And I do mean all, even the non law bidding hunters.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 22, 2007)

Rem270 said:


> Wow,  I understand where dominantpredator is coming from.  He's right, there are a lot of folks bragging about things that aren't too bright or legal.  Example, one guy on here made mention of 13 woodies him and a "couple of friends" took on a duck hunt here in Ga.  13???  I hope that was over a 4 day hunt or more.  All he is saying is for those of you who are, how do I put this lightly, not smart enough to abide by game laws, be carefull who you tell.  Merry Christmas to all!!!  And I do mean all, even the non law bidding hunters.



That is exactly what I meant when I said earlier: Stupid is as stupid does.


----------



## Rem270 (Dec 22, 2007)

Public Land Prowler said:


> LOL I had a guy tell me he shot a 9pt over corn in walmart yesterday,and about a month ago had a guy down at dixon tell me he shot 4 bucks on Ft.Stewart in one day...These are people I have never seen before...and don't care to see again.



Right on brother.  There's one in every club and every county in the state.  I hate to say it, but even my club has a few fellas that just don't seem to think the regs apply to them.  It's sad.  I want to be able to pass this heritage onto my children when the time comes.  That means proper conservation and that's what a lot of these game laws are all about!!!


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Dec 22, 2007)

lol...The way some people analyze these posts I'm suprised no one has said the guy couldn't have shot a 9pt over corn in walmart...

Glad you know what I meant..lol


----------



## rmp (Dec 22, 2007)

Rem270 said:


> I want to be able to pass this heritage onto my children when the time comes.  That means proper conservation and that's what a lot of these game laws are all about!!!




Amen brother!!


----------



## redneckcamo (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## huntfish (Dec 22, 2007)

I say let em post away.   LEO are watching this board and they will be caught.


----------



## rip18 (Dec 22, 2007)

And Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## redlevel (Dec 22, 2007)

Public Land Prowler said:


> he shot a 9pt over corn in walmart yesterday.



Did he hang his stand on a support pole in ladies lingerie, or did he use a ground blind in the pharmacy and shoot from behind the health and beauty aids?


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Dec 22, 2007)

You guys aint gonna turn me in for gettin all thos turkeys I gits wit de gillnet an corn is ya? I's gotta get food fer me famly. De werden can'ts hears me shoots an I don't brake me teeth on bird shots. Ins de spring dem gobblers is reel stupid. Somes times I gets 4 er 5 at a time. Day be good eeten too.

gt40


----------



## bull0ne (Dec 22, 2007)

redlevel said:


> Did he hang his stand on a support pole in ladies lingerie, or did he use a ground blind in the pharmacy and shoot from behind the health and beauty aids?



I'll bet he cut him off in a funnell area between the goldfish section and the cordless screwdriver rack while he was headed straight toward a busted bottle of Tink's 69 in the sporting good section!


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Dec 22, 2007)

lol...you can tell season is winding down


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 22, 2007)

Public Land Prowler said:


> lol...The way some people analyze these posts I'm suprised no one has said the guy couldn't have shot a 9pt over corn in walmart...
> 
> Glad you know what I meant..lol



9 ptr over corn...sounds like a bunch of...


----------



## contender* (Dec 22, 2007)

dawg2 said:


> 9 ptr over corn...sounds like a bunch of...




 That's one way to type around the sensors!!!!!!


----------



## DASUTT1661 (Dec 23, 2007)

Rem270 said:


> Right on brother.  There's one in every club and every county in the state.  I hate to say it, but even my club has a few fellas that just don't seem to think the regs apply to them.  It's sad.  I want to be able to pass this heritage onto my children when the time comes.  That means proper conservation and that's what a lot of these game laws are all about!!!



Any law that protects a coyote does not promote game conservation


----------



## Duck (Dec 23, 2007)

Must be why I haven't seen any dog shooting post lately.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 23, 2007)

contender* said:


> That's one way to type around the sensors!!!!!!



It's just a pic of a Bull Patty!  It was definitely a Bull, I confirmed it


----------



## Budda (Dec 23, 2007)

I believe there was a man that went to jail in West Virginia for posting on a blog or a web based forum such as this that he shot two bucks on the opening morning of deer season in his state.  Both were nice bucks.  I think the story was in North American Hunter or the NRA version's of hunting magazine.  I believe the Game Commission in the state seized the deer and he lost his license.   I may have the state wrong but i remember it was kinda sorta like that.  Can never be to careful if your a law breaker.  It is not a matter of if you get caught but a matter of when you get caught.


----------



## Budda (Dec 23, 2007)

Wow, i did not know there was a second page with more posts.  Dasutt, if you think that laws protecting coyotes are stupid because coyotes do not do anything for conservation, you must either be a young kid or your just not very bright.  Coyotes do play a roll in habitat and wildlife conservation.  Coyotes play a good roll.  They clean the herd out of sick and unhealthy animals while also cleaning up after hunters that take marginal shots or do not look hard enough for their deer after the shot.  Coyotes also take healthy deer and so on which hunters flip thier stuffing over, but you can not detract that if coyotes were not there to clean up the sick and unhealthy, there would be a break down within the habitat.  No different than introducing a non native species such as norway rats on some of the remote Alaskan Islands which have since then depleted the native bird populations on those islands.  Take a key species away, and you have the potential for disaster.  Coyotes could be considered a keystone species in some places, including Georgia.  Good luck in your views.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Dec 23, 2007)

coyotes also kill fawns,and does that are trying to birth,or are tired from giving birth...I think buzzards do enough for cleaning up..I'm shooting all yotes I see.

Merry Christmas to all..


----------



## redlevel (Dec 23, 2007)

Budda said:


> Wow, i did not know there was a second page with more posts.  Dasutt, if you think that laws protecting coyotes are stupid because coyotes do not do anything for conservation, you must either be a young kid or your just not very bright.  Coyotes do play a roll in habitat and wildlife conservation.  Coyotes play a good roll.  They clean the herd out of sick and unhealthy animals while also cleaning up after hunters that take marginal shots or do not look hard enough for their deer after the shot.  Coyotes also take healthy deer and so on which hunters flip thier stuffing over, but you can not detract that if coyotes were not there to clean up the sick and unhealthy, there would be a break down within the habitat.  No different than introducing a non native species such as norway rats on some of the remote Alaskan Islands which have since then depleted the native bird populations on those islands.  Take a key species away, and you have the potential for disaster.  Coyotes could be considered a keystone species in some places, including Georgia.  Good luck in your views.



Budda, while I probably would not go quite so far as you, I tend to agree.  I figure anything whose primary diet consists of feral cats and dumpster-drop-off puppies can't be all bad.  

What I'm sure you don't realize is that the last few deer left in Georgia are skulking in some isolated covert trying to escape the 'yotes and doe shooters.  Next year (the year after for certain) will probably be the last year of a huntable population of deer in Georgia.


----------



## Resica (Dec 24, 2007)

Budda said:


> Wow, i did not know there was a second page with more posts.  Dasutt, if you think that laws protecting coyotes are stupid because coyotes do not do anything for conservation, you must either be a young kid or your just not very bright.  Coyotes do play a roll in habitat and wildlife conservation.  Coyotes play a good roll.  They clean the herd out of sick and unhealthy animals while also cleaning up after hunters that take marginal shots or do not look hard enough for their deer after the shot.  Coyotes also take healthy deer and so on which hunters flip thier stuffing over, but you can not detract that if coyotes were not there to clean up the sick and unhealthy, there would be a break down within the habitat.  No different than introducing a non native species such as norway rats on some of the remote Alaskan Islands which have since then depleted the native bird populations on those islands.  Take a key species away, and you have the potential for disaster.  Coyotes could be considered a keystone species in some places, including Georgia.  Good luck in your views.


----------



## Handgunner (Dec 24, 2007)

bull0ne said:


> I'll bet he cut him off in a funnell area between the goldfish section and the cordless screwdriver rack while he was headed straight toward a busted bottle of Tink's 69 in the sporting good section!


That's where I would have been.  Tons of sign in that funnel!


----------



## bowbuck (Dec 24, 2007)

Budda said:


> Wow, i did not know there was a second page with more posts.  Dasutt, if you think that laws protecting coyotes are stupid because coyotes do not do anything for conservation, you must either be a young kid or your just not very bright.  Coyotes do play a roll in habitat and wildlife conservation.  Coyotes play a good roll.  They clean the herd out of sick and unhealthy animals while also cleaning up after hunters that take marginal shots or do not look hard enough for their deer after the shot.  Coyotes also take healthy deer and so on which hunters flip thier stuffing over, but you can not detract that if coyotes were not there to clean up the sick and unhealthy, there would be a break down within the habitat.  No different than introducing a non native species such as norway rats on some of the remote Alaskan Islands which have since then depleted the native bird populations on those islands.  Take a key species away, and you have the potential for disaster.  Coyotes could be considered a keystone species in some places, including Georgia.  Good luck in your views.




But the red foxes, gray foxes, possums, bears and buzzards did a pretty good job of that before the coyotes got here didn't they??  If the coyotes didn't also kill the foxes and everything else we wouldn't have to take coyotes good qualites into consideration at all would we?  They are an invasive species anyway you look at it.  The only good they do is eating house cats in my humble opinion.  By the way i don't believe dasutt is a kid or stupid but I'll let him hunt you down.


----------



## Robk (Dec 25, 2007)

redlevel said:


> What I'm sure you don't realize is that the last few deer left in Georgia are skulking in some isolated covert trying to escape the 'yotes and doe shooters.  Next year (the year after for certain) will probably be the last year of a huntable population of deer in Georgia.



wow, the egg nog must be really strong this year.


----------



## knifemaker (Dec 25, 2007)

I think there ought to be a bounty on coyotes, as there was in the past. When they get cleaned up to a healthy population, remove the bounty. Then continue the cycle as needed.  MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL


----------



## Echo (Dec 25, 2007)

Robk said:


> wow, the egg nog must be really strong this year.


 
My thoughts exactly Rob!Merry Christmas,buddy!


----------



## Robk (Dec 25, 2007)

Ernie, I've tried calling you a few times but for some reason you never answer your cell phone.    need your help finding the hogs, my E Areas seem to be not holding the hogs like they used to.

Rob


----------



## Adirondacker (Dec 25, 2007)

Arrow3 said:


> Probably need to make sure before they go killing it....



Just getting caught up reading some older threads but.....My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Adirondacker (Dec 25, 2007)

Public Land Prowler said:


> coyotes also kill fawns,and does that are trying to birth,or are tired from giving birth......



With respect they have been doing this for thousands of years and we still have plenty of deer. The yotes as well as all other predators (man included) in doing what you have said have genetically honed the white-tail into the wily critter it is. They have helped make them the great big game challenge of North America. I personally like the "wildness" of woods that hold big predators other than man...what else is there to make the hair on the back of my neck stand as I sneak to my stand an hour before daylight?


----------



## Emmersom Biggens (Dec 25, 2007)

dawg2 said:


> 9 ptr over corn...sounds like a bunch of...



Where did you get that picture of my wifes meatloaf??


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Dec 25, 2007)

Adirondacker said:


> With respect they have been doing this for thousands of years and we still have plenty of deer. The yotes as well as all other predators (man included) in doing what you have said have genetically honed the white-tail into the wily critter it is. They have helped make them the great big game challenge of North America. I personally like the "wildness" of woods that hold big predators other than man...what else is there to make the hair on the back of my neck stand as I sneak to my stand an hour before daylight?


I don't know about where you hunt adirondacker,but what I have been told by all the old timers is that coyotes were almost "NON-existent" here until the late 70's...I know they have been around for hundreds of years,but their population has never been as high as it has been in recent years.

There's not as many deer now as there was 10 years ago I don't care what DNR says.They say there are less hunters,but I think there are alot more "die hard" hunters,alot more poachers,alot more deer/vehicle accidents,and now even more coyotes to feed.

Reason Coyotes are overpopulated?No one hardly traps anymore,no one hardly calls them anymore,too many people let them walk when they could shoot one...What is a coyotes predator?Only one..That is Man..funny thing is they will hunt us too.

I am sorry but I would like to hear a pack of yotes on my way to stand,about as much as swimming in the river with some 10ft gators...


----------



## Echo (Dec 25, 2007)

Robk said:


> Ernie, I've tried calling you a few times but for some reason you never answer your cell phone.  need your help finding the hogs, my E Areas seem to be not holding the hogs like they used to.
> 
> Rob


 
PM sent,Rob.


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 25, 2007)

Public Land Prowler said:


> There's not as many deer now as there was 10 years ago ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dominantpredator (Dec 25, 2007)

Well there seems to be a group of people here that thinks you are guilty right from the gitgo. I remember last year a couple of kids where bragging about their ducks. They had pics and everything. Someone noted that there were too many ducks than two people where allowed. With a little bit of push, that person contacted the game warden. Turns out that the third person involved in the hunt was taking the pictures. So my point is, do you cry wolf everytime you think someone has done something.....run a red light, stop sign, etc.? Some people are on this sight looking to be a tattle tale. I hate it when my kids do it and I hate it even more when so called grown ups do it. Obviously, if the crime is bad enough or if all the evidence clearly outlines the offense then sure get the proper authorities involved. And by all means, if there are GW's on this web site....Let them do their job. I hate it when someone tries to do my work. People come on here to enjoy not to argue and accuse and then have to defend themselves because some jerk is trying to play CLUE.


----------



## dominantpredator (Dec 25, 2007)

I can honestly say that I have never killed any animal over bait. Most of you who laugh and joke about it are probably the one that are really doing it. I have more proof than you will ever know of where , when, and how any of my animals. I have been hunting longer than most, especially for my age. I have always pushed for fair chase and have turned poachers in myself. I have friends that work with and or former employees of Ga. DNR. So climb back up on your soap boxes and you guys pump yourselves up again. Maybe it will make your big buckless season taste better.


----------



## dominantpredator (Dec 25, 2007)

Jmike said:


> dang man...your post right before that is civil...what happened in the 9 minutes between....



I read some of the other posts.....some of those seemed to indicate that my deer may be an illegal kill. That ticks me off more than I could take. Prolly some of those guys that say they are going to hunt and they actually just go sit in a tree somewhere and kill time because they don't know where or when or how to hunt.


----------



## headhunter 07 (Dec 25, 2007)

dominantpredator said:


> I read some of the other posts.....some of those seemed to indicate that my deer may be an illegal kill. That ticks me off more than I could take. Prolly some of those guys that say they are going to hunt and they actually just go sit in a tree somewhere and kill time because they don't know where or when or how to hunt.



or just go pay a guide to show them a booner! it is funny how many people on here bash baiting but will pay 10 grand for a outfitter/guided hunt knowing what they are going to see!!! how do you call that hunting, more like waiting to shoot! I guess that just show you dont have to be a good hunter to kill big bucks if you got$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Dec 25, 2007)

60Grit said:


> Public Land Prowler said:
> 
> 
> > There's not as many deer now as there was 10 years ago ,
> ...


----------



## Handgunner (Dec 25, 2007)

dominantpredator said:


> I can honestly say that I have never killed any animal over bait. Most of you who laugh and joke about it are probably the one that are really doing it. I have more proof than you will ever know of where , when, and how any of my animals. I have been hunting longer than most, especially for my age. I have always pushed for fair chase and have turned poachers in myself. I have friends that work with and or former employees of Ga. DNR. So climb back up on your soap boxes and you guys pump yourselves up again. Maybe it will make your big buckless season taste better.




Does do taste better!  

And my great great great grandpappy on my momma's mommas' side said that "those who bark the loudest have more to prove".

Bark on.


----------



## dixiejacket (Dec 25, 2007)

*Game Wardens Watching*



elfiii said:


> The "honorary game wardens" aren't the only "game wardens" watching. Some of the real "game wardens" are members here too.
> 
> 
> If you don't know the game laws, don't shoot. If you do shoot, you better read them before you post here. Otherwise, getting flamed on the internet by the honorary game wardens may soon be the least of your concerns.



Isn't that what ethical hunting is all about?


----------



## pfharris1965 (Dec 25, 2007)

*...*



elfiii said:


> The "honorary game wardens" aren't the only "game wardens" watching. Some of the real "game wardens" are members here too.
> 
> 
> If you don't know the game laws, don't shoot. If you do shoot, you better read them before you post here. Otherwise, getting flamed on the internet by the honorary game wardens may soon be the least of your concerns.


 
I agree that any true hunter should know and follow all applicable game laws for his/her situation/game but...a post on a forum alone is not grounds for conviction and if resources are being wasted chasing down such ghosts then we really have a sad state of affairs with our DNR WRD...

For example...Hey...I killed 5 bucks this year in Talbot County...okay...come and get me Mr. warden... (Yeah that post will hold water with a judge...)

...I hope they have better things to do (and are doing them) than chase down posts such as these...


----------



## Handgunner (Dec 25, 2007)

WPH44 said:


> I agree that any true hunter should know and follow all applicable game laws for his/her situation/game but...a post on a forum alone is not grounds for conviction and if resources are being wasted chasing down such ghosts then we really have a sad state of affairs with our DNR WRD...
> 
> For example...Hey...I killed 5 bucks this year in Talbot County...okay...come and get me Mr. warden... (Yeah that post will hold water with a judge...)
> 
> ...I hope they have better things to do (and are doing them) than chase down posts such as these...


"Chasing down" and "stumbling across" are two different things.

I doubt any game warden has said "I think I'll go to Woody's and look for game law violations".

But I know for a fact a few have set down to have a cup of coffee and take a break only to find a new case to work on.


----------



## teethdoc (Dec 25, 2007)

Arrow3 said:


> Probably need to make sure before they go killing it....



What he said


----------



## jamie.brett.sr (Dec 25, 2007)

what do you mean, My opinion is low of you anyway?


----------



## jamie.brett.sr (Dec 25, 2007)

dominantpredator said:


> Better watch what you guys say on here. Some people think that they are the law or at least they like to pretend that they are honorary game wardens. Any of you guys out there shooting yotes, fox, coons, bobcats, etc. had better make sure you know the regulations before you go off telling the world. And for any guys who want to throw your negative comments to me about this subject, don't bother. My opinion of you is low enough already.



does the , my opinion of you is low anyway and the American flag behind it mean he is talking about america? i hope it doesnt


----------



## dominantpredator (Dec 26, 2007)

jamie.brett.sr said:


> does the , my opinion of you is low anyway and the American flag behind it mean he is talking about america? i hope it doesnt



You will never have to guess what I am saying. Sounds as if you are an ad-liber to me. Are you trying to get someone fired up? The American flag behind it is sending the message that I am free to my opinion. Your subliminal thought is where you got the low/America idea from.


----------



## dominantpredator (Dec 26, 2007)

Handgunner said:


> "Chasing down" and "stumbling across" are two different things.
> 
> I doubt any game warden has said "I think I'll go to Woody's and look for game law violations".
> 
> But I know for a fact a few have set down to have a cup of coffee and take a break only to find a new case to work on.



GW doesn't have to go to Woodys and look. He probably has his phone ringing off the hook with some of these wannabees calling him to another wild goose chase.


----------



## dominantpredator (Dec 26, 2007)

You are absolutely right. Does do taste better.






Handgunner said:


> Does do taste better!
> 
> And my great great great grandpappy on my momma's mommas' side said that "those who bark the loudest have more to prove".
> 
> Bark on.


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 26, 2007)

I could give a crap less if every game warden in the state was on here!!!!! What I do hate is a person who gets on every other post. Saying they have never done this or that. Then say you should not do this or that. Try to make out like they have not or would never do anything wrong.. Been seeing a couple like this posting on threads here lately. I'm bout ready to tell em about it also!!!! So what if I've killed 4 bucks this year!!!!! Nothing any of yall can do about it...


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 26, 2007)

Everybody, take a breath and settle down.


----------



## notnksnemor (Dec 26, 2007)

Good advice Nic.....

Reminds me of what my Grandpa used to say.......

"A lock is only meant to keep an honest man honest...it won't keep a thief out......"

"Honesty is doing what's right...even if no one is watching.."

"You can't change people...and you can't fix stupid...."


----------



## magnum901 (Dec 26, 2007)

DNR has a job to protect our wildlife by making sure that game laws are followed every one that likes to hunt  wants to see game !!!!! People who hunt at night,kill over the limit ,bait ETC. are doing all the honest  & ethical hunters  no service at all!!!The laws are there for a purpose if you do not know them it is your own fault and if you break one and get caught it is your own fault!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 26, 2007)

*Did he step in it?*



dawg2 said:


> It's just a pic of a Bull Patty!  It was definitely a Bull, I confirmed it



Good thing he did not step in it...

Hey speak'n of step'n in it...

I am gonna Moon Walk...

Outta this one...

No Win here...


----------



## jrry (Dec 26, 2007)

Anybody on this site who says they have never broken a game law is either uninformed or dishonest.


----------



## notnksnemor (Dec 26, 2007)

jrry said:


> Anybody on this site who says they have never broken a game law is either uninformed or dishonest.




Need clarification on this one. 

Are you talking about knowingly...or an obscure law no one would know about unless they had all volumes of the states legal codes. 
I lived in a little town that it was still a law you couldn't parade elephants down Main Street.
Came from the 30's when Barnum and Bailey Circus stopped in town on the railway. Has no purpose in modern day... but if you took an elephant downtown now, you could be arrested.


----------



## jrry (Dec 26, 2007)

Game laws broken are clear and simple written regs.  Hunters who hunt before daylight or sunset break the law.  Sun rise is about 30 minutes after shooting light and sun set is about 30 minutes before shooting light.
That is a stupid law we all break.  Every person here has broken this law.


----------



## pfharris1965 (Dec 26, 2007)

*...*



jrry said:


> Game laws broken are clear and simple written regs. Hunters who hunt before daylight or sunset break the law. Sun rise is about 30 minutes after shooting light and sun set is about 30 minutes before shooting light.
> That is a stupid law we all break. Every person here has broken this law.


 

  The regulation says that legal daytime hunting is 30 minutes before sunrise and 30 minutes after sunset.  But then again there are also animals that can be taken legally at night as well so that would not apply...

just curious, what is your point...?  I for one do not disobey game laws...


----------



## notnksnemor (Dec 26, 2007)

jrry said:


> Game laws broken are clear and simple written regs.  Hunters who hunt before daylight or sunset break the law.  Sun rise is about 30 minutes after shooting light and sun set is about 30 minutes before shooting light.
> That is a stupid law we all break.  Every person here has broken this law.



Pretty broad statement to make about people you don't know or have hunted with.
I, for one, have poor low light vision. It's usually well after legal shooting time (morning) before I could even make out the shape of a deer.
If you want to say "most" people, that's fine. Don't say "all" unless you have the facts.
I also have to disagree with your statement that "Game laws broken are clear and simple written regs. "
The regulations you see published are a  "Readers Digest" condensed version.
Call the DNR and ask them for a complete copy of all state game laws. You won't get them, they would fill a library.
Please don't make broad assumptions on everyone....


----------



## Handgunner (Dec 26, 2007)




----------



## Public Land Prowler (Dec 26, 2007)

delton are you stirrin the pot?


----------



## Rem270 (Dec 27, 2007)

DASUTT1661 said:


> Any law that protects a coyote does not promote game conservation



DADUTT1661 I'm not sure where in my post you see I am trying to conserve coyotes.  I was talking about conserving the deer population and abiding by the game laws set forth to protect them and other game.  Not coyotes.  While they do have a purpose and should not be wiped out of Georgia, I will be the first to say they have no business being in such big numbers in this state.  Heck, they don't even belong here.  But they do have a purpose, they have since filled the role of the red wolve that lived in central and northern Georgia before we killed them all some 400 years ago!!!!  I don't want them on my club any more than the next guy, but they do have a purpose here.  But like I said, that was not the point of my comment.


----------



## Spotlite (Dec 27, 2007)

Rem270 said:


> Wow,  I understand where dominantpredator is coming from.  He's right, there are a lot of folks bragging about things that aren't too bright or legal.  Example, one guy on here made mention of 13 woodies him and a "couple of friends" took on a duck hunt here in Ga.  13???  I hope that was over a 4 day hunt or more.  All he is saying is for those of you who are, how do I put this lightly, not smart enough to abide by game laws, be carefull who you tell.  Merry Christmas to all!!!  And I do mean all, even the non law bidding hunters.



I see your point and understand. Possibly their hunt was over 4 days, just because its not in the post does not mean it does not exsist. We should never assume things either.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 28, 2007)

60Grit said:


> Public Land Prowler said:
> 
> 
> > There's not as many deer now as there was 10 years ago ,
> ...


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 28, 2007)

dominantpredator said:


> You are absolutely right. Does do taste better.



Why yes they do.  That is why the first (usually 2) deer I shoot) are does.  THEN a Buck.


----------



## Buck (Dec 28, 2007)

dominantpredator said:


> You are absolutely right. Does do taste better.



I'm fond of button bucks myself...


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 28, 2007)

How come I didn't get the, "we're hijacking another thread", notification???


----------



## Branchminnow (Dec 28, 2007)

jrry said:


> Game laws broken are clear and simple written regs.  Hunters who hunt before daylight or sunset break the law.  Sun rise is about 30 minutes after shooting light and sun set is about 30 minutes before shooting light.
> That is a stupid law we all break.  Every person here has broken this law.



You have a good point, Im sure alot of folks will load their weapon as soon as they sit down in the stand, Whether legal shooting time or not.


----------



## Rem270 (Dec 28, 2007)

Branchminnow said:


> You have a good point, Im sure alot of folks will load their weapon as soon as they sit down in the stand, Whether legal shooting time or not.



I'm not perfect nor 100% legal all the time, but the one thing I try my darnest to do, is not shoot before or after legal light when it comes to ducks!!!!!  I have already been questioned once before when I was in college about shooting after hours during duck season and we weren't even the ones doing the shooting!!!  When it comes to federally protected game, I don't even think of taking shortcuts or being lax on laws.  Not worth the thousand dollar ticket that it can lead to.


----------



## DYI hunting (Dec 28, 2007)

Most of us remember one member who got caught by DNR for his posts of a kill that shouldn't have happened.  Post anything on the web that is illegal and you should expect to get a visit from the warden and/or a good talking to by your peers and "honorary game wardens".  I wouldn't expect any less.  Walmart has a stack of hunting regulations for everyone so we don't have any of those kind of mistakes.


----------



## polaris30144 (Dec 28, 2007)

DYI hunting said:


> Most of us remember one member who got caught by DNR for his posts of a kill that shouldn't have happened.  Post anything on the web that is illegal and you should expect to get a visit from the warden and/or a good talking to by your peers and "honorary game wardens".  I wouldn't expect any less.  Walmart has a stack of hunting regulations for everyone so we don't have any of those kind of mistakes.



Well stated !!!!!!


----------



## dominantpredator (Dec 28, 2007)

If you can't handle my opinion, then by all means feel free to not respond to my post(s). I try to do my work and let others do their own work. I am not in law enforcement and therefore I choose to let professionals do their thing. I don't do mechanic work either. Not a mechanic. I get tired of all the flap from a select few on this board that seem to be know it alls and tattle tales. I teach my kids to set standards. Only if someone else's standards are higher do we ever deviate from our ways. Instead of alienating a person, we try to get that person to raise their own standards to a higher level. As an adult, I know some people are unreachable and probably could care even less about their own standards. However, when a man is hunting deer perfectly legal, and the oppurtunity (such as shooting a bobcat) presents itself to the hunter, and he fails to know the regulations on calibers that are legal and not legal when he brags on the bragging board..........people should not try to press him into a corner. That is exactly what happened on here to someone that I don't even know. That poor fellow may be a great guy that would give the shirt off of his back to help me or you. Now he thinks that we all hate him. Yes he was wrong to shoot it with the caliber used; but what would you do or say if it had been a kid or a new hunter. "Citizens Arrest" was funny when Gomer did it on the Andy Griffith Show....but not on Woodys. No hard feelings to you, unless that is how you want it. I am just tired of all people who don't know how to treat others.


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 28, 2007)

Branchminnow said:


> You have a good point, Im sure alot of folks will load their weapon as soon as they sit down in the stand, Whether legal shooting time or not.


You mean you actually unload your gun during deer season


----------



## potsticker (Dec 28, 2007)

PlP is right.The only dnr vehickles i see are fat women driving other fat women to the clinic, since when did a welfare mom become a natural resource?


----------



## polaris30144 (Dec 28, 2007)

Those are DHR, not DNR........Clean yer glasses....lol


----------



## OkieHunter (Dec 28, 2007)

Who cares, I don't worry about who reads what I post, heck with'em if they can't take a joke

Edited to remove typing around the censor.


----------



## dominantpredator (Dec 28, 2007)

OkieHunter said:


> Who cares, I don't worry about who reads what I post heck with'em if they can't take a joke


----------



## Spotlite (Dec 28, 2007)

dominantpredator said:


> when a man is hunting deer perfectly legal, and the oppurtunity (such as shooting a bobcat) presents itself to the hunter, and he fails to know the regulations on calibers that are legal and not legal when he brags on the bragging board..........people should not try to press him into a corner. That is exactly what happened on here to someone that I don't even know. That poor fellow may be a great guy that would give the shirt off of his back to help me or you. Now he thinks that we all hate him. Yes he was wrong to shoot it with the caliber used; but what would you do or say if it had been a kid or a new hunter.


I agree people need to respect others feelings and show them the right way. We as sportsman have an obligation to the hunter and the hunted, we just got to learn how to be tactful while at the same time not supportive of illegal activities.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 28, 2007)

polaris30144 said:


> Those are DHR, not DNR........Clean yer glasses....lol


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Dec 28, 2007)

DYI hunting said:


> Most of us remember one member who got caught by DNR for his posts of a kill that shouldn't have happened.  Post anything on the web that is illegal and you should expect to get a visit from the warden and/or a good talking to by your peers and "honorary game wardens".  I wouldn't expect any less.  Walmart has a stack of hunting regulations for everyone so we don't have any of those kind of mistakes.


I would venture to say I have never heard of this happening,that must have been a one time exclusive.

Y'all know yourselves during the season you can come on here and see something that...if you were a warden...would be enough to give someone a visit.

I can think of a few situations right now where some heavy evidence was provided on here,and there were no follow ups from the web police..lol


----------



## Sylvan (Dec 29, 2007)

> Walmart has a stack of hunting regulations for everyone so we don't have any of those kind of mistakes.



My bad, I had my hands full with all the corn and couldn't grab one. I'll try and make room in the buggy next time.


----------



## Handgunner (Dec 29, 2007)

Sylvan said:


> My bad, I had my hands full with all the corn and couldn't grab one. I'll try and make room in the buggy next time.


 

Use two buggies!


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 29, 2007)

Sylvan said:


> My bad, I had my hands full with all the corn and couldn't grab one. I'll try and make room in the buggy next time.




Take an illegal immigrant with you next time.


----------



## Handgunner (Dec 29, 2007)

dawg2 said:


> Take an illegal immigrant with you next time.


Take? Most of the times there are already plenty of them standing around.


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 29, 2007)

Has anyone seen Javier??


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 29, 2007)

Handgunner said:


> Take? Most of the times there are already plenty of them standing around.



Actually a lot of them work at ours


----------



## Sylvan (Dec 29, 2007)

> Take? Most of the times there are already plenty of them standing around.



Might see if I can hire one to carry some of them fancy rocks for me. I don't think I can manage corn and rocks.


----------



## Gaddimo75 (Dec 30, 2007)

javier is busy building me a three story deer stand with spotlights and an automatic feeder over in th produce section. Is it ok to snack on produce while you shop?


----------



## RUTMAGIC (Jan 2, 2008)

Plp And Rem270 I Agree With Everything You Said About This Topic. Dp Ignorance Of The Law Is Not An Excuse To Break The Law, Its Not Defendable In Court.
I Too, Try To Be Very Clear On What The Law States When Going Out To Hunt. This Way I Protect My Rights And Future Generation's rights. My 10 Year Old Son Is Watching Everything I Do And I Want Him To Learn It The Right Way!
AND THAT'S MY OPINION LIKE IT OR NOT!


----------



## OconeeJim (Jan 2, 2008)

There are many reasons to "do it the right way", and none is more important than because RutMagic's ten yr old son is watching!  Equally important tho, is that hunting as we know it is doomed, unless we live by our own rules.  But if Rut doesn't care what his son sees, then the opponents of hunting are right....I'm afraid its too late to clean up our act.  God I hope I'm wrong!  My hunting days are numbered anyhow....RutMagic's boy is just starting!


----------



## LJay (Jan 2, 2008)

What was this thread about??


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 2, 2008)

LJay said:


> What was this thread about??



Being carefulI think its a safety tip.


----------



## bull0ne (Jan 2, 2008)

LJay said:


> What was this thread about??



 I'm trying to forget.


----------



## RUTMAGIC (Jan 3, 2008)

Having meaniful conversation about important topics such as this one, seems to be a thing of the past as well for some. What do think LJAY!


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 3, 2008)

LJay said:


> What was this thread about??



Is this the Daisy Duke thread?


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hmmm, sounds like I missed a good un. Guess someone or their friend or their relatives got caught cause they bragged about some illegal activity on the internet? Do folks really think the internet is something 'private' when it comes to a posting on a public website? Geez Louise!! The regs booklet is free and easily available. If someone doesn't want to get their chops busted they should try picking up a copy, reading it, following the regs and when they then break the law don't go bragging on the internet about it. How hard is that to understand? Folks got some strange ideas of what makes bragging rights.


----------



## RUTMAGIC (Jan 3, 2008)

Another Good Thread Topic Gone To The Dawgs!


----------



## knifenut (Jan 6, 2008)

I don't worry about them here...but I never even want to go on a WMA area to hunt or fish again.

About 8 years ago a GW up in Cohutta told me a good area to hunt when I asked. Next morning he was walking up the same road he had told me about. He could see my orange from the road and came up and told me I was hunting over bait(I've never bated a thing, and hadn't been to cohutta in years). I asked where? He took me to a spot about 75 yards away and said "there". I again said "where"??? He knocked back a spot almost a foot deep in leaves. There was a small hole, but not a thing in it. Then he took me another 75 yards or so and showed me an empty jar, said it had had suger in it before, said it was used to bate bear There was nothing even in the jar??? He said he thought he knew who was responsable and I was just in the wrong spot at the wrong time
Wrote me a ticket and then had the nerve to tell me to go back and hunt,said it was a good area. Told him I was leaving and not coming back and would go talk to the Murray(spell?) Co Judge.

The judge told me this guy lives for this one week. He said he believed me but couldn't drop it but would only charge me the minimium of $60.  
I'm still a little upset over this and it's been 8 years.

Most recent, this past spring, me a friend and another that hangs out here alot went to Mannings Mill to trout fish.
Two young undercover GW's came up the creek fishing. One stopped to ask me how I was catching the fish. I gave him about 5 min of my time to tell him some good things to remember(he was acting like he knew nothing). They hung around a bit then moved on upstream to fish. Two of us got our limit and we all left in two trucks. As we pulled out a Truck flew up with all lights flashing. I'm thinking what is going on. Two older GW's get out as the two undercovers walk up from behind.
They searched both vechicle beds(cooler's, gangbox) and looked through the windows.
I kept asking what was going on??? They finnally told me one of the undercovers had seen me through a can down.
I asked which one and told him he was lieing if he said he saw any of us throw a can down. The undercover then spoke up and said"well I didn't really see you drop it but it was near your feet" I never saw it or I would have picked it up myself.
The older gentleman in the truck gave him a stern look and told us he was sorry. That appology meant alot but this still has me wanting to never go on a WMA area again to hunt or fish.

Very sorry to rant, but all us people hunting and fishing legal should not be harrased when were just trying to have a good time.

Ahh, I'll prolly be back trout fishing on one this spring.
Rant over


Again, very sorry for rant, but be very carefull out there when you are hunting legal.

EDIT- sorry for the one abbreviation. It was changed to "what" in the sentence "I'm thinking what is going on"

 EDITED FOR TYPING AROUND THE CENSOR


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 6, 2008)

knifenut said:


> I don't worry about them here...but I never even want to go on a WMA area to hunt or fish again.
> 
> About 8 years ago a GW up in Cohutta told me a good area to hunt when I asked. Next morning he was walking up the same road he had told me about. He could see my orange from the road and came up and told me I was hunting over bait(I've never bated a thing, and hadn't been to cohutta in years). I asked where? He took me to a spot about 75 yards away and said "there". I again said "where"??? He knocked back a spot almost a foot deep in leaves. There was a small hole, but not a thing in it. Then he took me another 75 yards or so and showed me an empty jar, said it had had suger in it before, said it was used to bate bear There was nothing even in the jar??? He said he thought he knew who was responsable and I was just in the wrong spot at the wrong time
> Wrote me a ticket and then had the nerve to tell me to go back and hunt,said it was a good area. Told him I was leaving and not coming back and would go talk to the Murray(spell?) Co Judge.
> ...



That is pretty messed up.


----------



## RUTMAGIC (Jan 7, 2008)

They must not have much to do there, to be harrasing folks like that. But I have to say you do get different personalities where ever you go. I 'll venture to say, that not all WMA's have GW Managers like these fellows. I've met some mighty nice GW over the years on WMA's. A couple of bad apples from a good tree shouldn't discourage you. But leave no doubt I'm with you on the bad treatment.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jan 7, 2008)

knifenut said:


> I don't worry about them here...but I never even want to go on a WMA area to hunt or fish again.



I wouldn't either!

Stick to your guns and don't go back!


----------



## potsticker (Jan 8, 2008)

You folks scare me, i might look inside my wallet and see when my license expired.


----------



## biggtruxx (Jan 8, 2008)

Handgunner said:


> Does do taste better!
> 
> And my great great great grandpappy on my momma's mommas' side said that "those who bark the loudest have more to prove".
> 
> Bark on.


----------



## biggtruxx (Jan 8, 2008)

LJay said:


> What was this thread about??






LJ i been reading from page one..... just finished and it has changed topics a total of 125 times perty good readin tho


----------



## dawg2 (May 19, 2008)

Bump for the newbies....


----------



## Killdee (May 19, 2008)

Dang, I see alot of 2 pointers in Walmart, but never a 9 pointer.


----------



## Buck111 (May 19, 2008)

Look, a kitty.


----------



## jneil (May 19, 2008)

I'm gonna shoot a small buck this year...


----------



## GT-40 GUY (May 20, 2008)

Boy I'm glad that turkey season is over. I can put the 6' high by 1/4 mile long gill net away that I string out in the woods to catch turkeys with. It is great the game warden can't here me shoot and I don't break my teeth on the buckshot.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (May 20, 2008)

I can not wait to get back home and nail me some more P&Y's at night with my stealthly crossbow with the 12 million candle power spotlight on top of it and my poisonous, explosive tips on my bolts...Oh and i got this new contraption that stuns them prior to shooting them, it is called a Taser.  Makes the actual shot even better on night vision imagery so i can post it on YouTube.  

If you believe that, i got some Ocean front property in Kansas i want to sell you...


----------



## Robk (May 20, 2008)

don't worry about going to all that trouble chad, I'm sure someone here on the board will need your tracking skills for a downed booner.  I know you'll be more than willing to help them.

R


----------



## dixon413 (Jun 25, 2008)

polaris30144 said:


> Those are DHR, not DNR........Clean yer glasses....lol


----------



## gamuddawg151 (Aug 6, 2008)

folks don't break the law just bend till it starts to crack..


----------



## doublelungdriller (Aug 12, 2008)

People really break the law?


----------



## polaris30144 (Aug 13, 2008)

doublelungdriller said:


> People really break the law?



Naw......It is the bad Po Po just out to get them......They been doing it all their lives and all of a sudden someone tells them they can't.


----------

